# Car Detailers in Kulai Malaysia?



## The Beast

Hi DW members,

My dad is looking for a car detailer in Malaysia. He lives in Kulai.

Saw a professional detailer in KL but a little too far.

If you have any recommendation please let me know.

Thanks!


----------

